

Waking Up from the 'Nightmare on Tech Street' - tonystubblebine
http://radar.oreilly.com/2008/12/waking-up-from-nightmare-on-tech-street.html

======
tonystubblebine
Are people doing anything to reduce their consumption? I just spent $300 to
have a laptop repaired. In the past I would have rather put that money toward
a new one.

~~~
puzzle-out
I've just finished up a Phd, so missed the consumption party anyhow, but still
using a two year old hp desktop and four year old mac laptop - I would repair
rather than upgrade unless a new model would actually cost less than the
repairs (which has often been the case the last five years).

